# NHR Info and Tax Advisor Recommendation



## Dask (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I'm an Italian freelancer (SEO Consultant) and I've just arrived in Lisbon, together with my boyfriend (a Swedish business owner). We'd like to relocate here (officially from January 2022) and apply for the NHR status. I have 2 main questions:

1) We contacted a couple of tax firms to get a quote, but they are asking us something like 1000-1500 euros only for the NHR application.
It seems a bit too expensive. Anyone knows any reliable tax advisor / accountant who can help us with the whole process (residency, NIF, NHR) and can also handle our tax return yearly?
Would you recommend us to apply on our own, otherwise? The process seems to be quite straight-forward, but I wonder if there's any risk in doing so.

2) We're thinking of renting an apartment for a long lease (1 year) starting from November 2021. However, we'll apply for residency in that same apartment in January 2022. Would this compromise the application for NHR?

Thank you so much for the help!!

D.


----------



## Nomad_v (10 mo ago)

Dask said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm an Italian freelancer (SEO Consultant) and I've just arrived in Lisbon, together with my boyfriend (a Swedish business owner). We'd like to relocate here (officially from January 2022) and apply for the NHR status. I have 2 main questions:
> 
> ...


Hey sorry I don't have an answer for your question but I’m also looking for the same thing, did you find a solution? It's hard to find any information about the NHR process online and was wondering if have done it can you share some insight? Where did you apply? What are the requirements? And anything at all that you find important to do before moving to Portugal


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Nomad_v said:


> Hey sorry I don't have an answer for your question but I’m also looking for the same thing, did you find a solution?


Yes, and it's from an official source


----------

